# Mile High Tower - Frank Lloyd Wright



## sambo (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi,

I am after some information on Frank Lloyd Wright's Mile High Tower 'The Illinois' designed in 1956.

I have found beautiful water colour renderings of the elevation of the building, but can't find any sectional or plan drawings...

Do any exist, what was the program for the building, offices, residential, etc.?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## EMPIREOFLIGHTS (Jul 2, 2005)

*There is a book...*

Called FRANK LLOYD WRIGHT A TESTAMENT 1957 from Bramhall House NY. It has some great images and drawings in it. Floor plans etc. I for one,am a big fan of this building,it would have been an awesome project,and incredibly stunning on the Chicago skyline. But ya know,with the projects going on in Dubai,something like this could become a reality.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Im pretty sure it was a mixed use building.
1 Mile= 5280ft or 1609m. the architect for Burj Dubai is a great fan of Frank Lloyd Wright.there was talk of him paing homage to him by making Burj Dubai reach half a mile high which is 804.5m.


----------



## sambo (Jun 6, 2005)

thanks guys...

I am trying to get onto that book which sounds like it has what I am after.

Any plans, sections, program breakdowns online would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Sam


----------

